# USB Maus?Im Forum gesucht,gefunden,nix hilft!!!!!!

## toter

Meinereiner hat nen Toshiba Sattelite "Schlepptop" und habe Gentoo1.4 rc4 mit dem 20iger Gentoo-Kernel aufgespielt...

Leider bekomme ich meine USB Maus nicht zum laufen.....Ich habe im Forum gesucht und 5..6 einträge gefunden und keiner half mir!!!

Das Touchpad geht, aber die Maus nich,die optische "lampe" leuchtet aber..(Optical mobile maus von Vivanco).

Was muss ich genau im Kerne(2.4.20-gentoo-r5)l schreiben bzw. kompilieren für eine USB Maus?

Und was steht dann in XF86config?

Habt Dank für eine Lösung......

----------

## chris4linux

Hi,

das die 'lampe' leuchtet hat nicht viel zu sagen, bei usb bekommst du eigentlich immer irgendwie strom...

im kernel würde ich den UHCI+OHCI einkompilieren (oder module, however...).

wenn deine maus am usb port erkannt wurde, dann müsste die mit

```
cat /proc/scsi/scsi 
```

zufinden sein (da soweit ich das weiß alls usb sachen als scsi emuliert werden...bei ner maus weiß ich das nicht --> hab keine usb maus)

für den XServer einfach mal

```
xf86config
```

ausführen, dort kannst du als maus denke ich mal ne usb auswählen...

Gruß,

Chris

----------

## glasen

Hi,

Also ich hab meine USB-Maus (Logitech Optical) folgendermaßen zum Laufen bekommen :

Im Kernel unter USB-Support folgende Sachen aktivieren :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]   Preliminary USB device filesystem
> 
> [*]   Enforce USB bandwidth allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)
> ...

 

Dann solltest du noch unter "Input Core Support"  den Mouse-Support als Modul einstellen. Auflösung ist egal.

Nach dem Kernel neu backen, folgende Module in die Datei modules.autoload aufnehmen :

input

mousedev

hid

Dann sollte es im dev-Verzeichnis ein Unterverzeichnis b]input[/b] mit der Datei mouse0 und mice geben.

Als Zeigegerät für X11 hab ich mouse0 genommen, da es mit mice nicht ging.

Hoffe ich hab dir weitergeholfen.

Gruß Glasen

----------

## toter

Tach Glasen....

Danke, Maus geht, habe genau das gemacht, was Du geschrieben hast.

Beim booten kommt zwar die meldung "failed to load input" aber die maus geht.

In /dev/input   ist nur mice drin......

Das einzigste was trotz  eingetragenem Option "ZAxisMapping"	"4 5" in XF86config kein scrollen möglich ist .....aber trotzdem danke!!!

Wenn einem dazu was einfällt....??

MFG Toter

----------

## glasen

Hi,

Du kannst dann input aus modules.autoload wieder rausnehmen, wenn so eine Fehlermeldung kommt.

Zum Thema Scrollwheel :

Schau mal in der XF86Config ob du folgende Zeile drin hast :

 Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

Das Problem taucht auf wenn dort nur"PS/2" steht. Nach der Änderung auf "IMPS/2" sollte es auch mit dem Scrollen klappen (Zumindest läuft die Maus bei mir). Wenn nicht probier mal ein paar andere Einträge aus. Die werden dir bei xf86config gleich am Anfang angezeigt. Aber meistens geht es mit "IMPS/2".

----------

## glasen

Eine Frage von mir :

Bei totem läuft die Maus mit dem Eintrag /dev/input/mice.

Bei mir muss ich /dev/input/mouse0 benutzen, da die Maus sonst keine Reaktion unter X11 zeigt (Es kommt aber keine Fehlermeldung).

Weiss jemand warum das so ist? Nur mal interessehalber.

In fast jeder Anleitung um eine USB-Maus zum Laufen zu bekommen, steht das man "mice" nehmen soll.

----------

## hopfe

Ich habe auf meinen Beiden Geräten jeweils Hotplug laufen, dadurch werden je nach angeschlossen USB Geräten die richtigen Treiber geladen. 

Auf meinen Laptop habe ich in der  /etc/X11/XF86Config folgendes stehen 

```
Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "mouse"

  Identifier   "USBMouse"

  Option       "ButtonNumber" "2"

  Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

  Option       "InputFashion" "Mouse"

  Option       "Name" "AutoDetected"

  Option       "Protocol" "imps/2"

  Option       "Vendor" "AutoDetected"

  Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "mouse"

  Identifier   "Touchpad"

  Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

  Option       "InputFashion" "Mouse"

  Option       "Name" "PS/2"

  Option       "Protocol" "PS/2"

  Option       "Vendor" "PS/2-Mouse"

EndSection
```

Wenn du genau wissen willst auf welchen dev dein Maus liegt, reicht es wenn du in der Konsole ein cat /dev/input/mice machst. Nun solltest du bei jeder bewegung deiner Mause eine Ausgabe sehen.

Solltest du hier Ausgaben sehen, mußt du dein XF86Config anpassen.

Add: Wenn /dev/input/mice nicht vorhanden ist solltest du vielleicht mal deine /etc/devfsd.conf überprüfen. Bei mir gibt es folgende Einträge. 

```
# Create /dev/mouse

LOOKUP          ^mouse$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink misc/psaux mouse

REGISTER        ^misc/psaux$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname mouse

UNREGISTER      ^misc/psaux$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink mouse

# Manage USB mouse

REGISTER        ^input/mouse0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname usbmouse

UNREGISTER      ^input/mouse0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink usbmouse

REGISTER        ^input/mice$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname usbmouse

UNREGISTER      ^input/mice$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink usbmouse

```

----------

## toter

soooo, jetz habe ich alles geändert wie bei Hopfe, danach ging X nicht mehr....habs auch nicht "schnell" wieder hinbekommen , da habe mit DriveImage mein vorgestern gesichertes Image zurückgeschrieben.....jetzt geht alles.....sogar der Ton, mit dem ich auch Probleme hatte.....sehr sehr sehr kurios......

Aber trotzdem Danke an alle!!!!!

----------

## hopfe

Wahrscheinlich hast du beim Ändern der Mauseinstellungen vergessen die Identifier entsprechend anzupassen.  Das einspielen der Sicherung war  eher nicht notwendig aber wenns jetzt klappt hat es sich ja gelohnt  :Smile: .

----------

## Quastor

Ich hatte die gleichen Probleme und hab meine Maus mit eurer Hilfe jetzt (fast) richtig am laufen, allerdings ohne Mausrad und nur wenn ich /dev/psaux angebe, /dev/input/mice geht nicht, /dev/input/mouse0 ist nicht existent. Irgendwie seltssam, find ich .... Ist 'ne Logitech MX500, wenn's hilft. "ZAxis BlaBla" usw. ist auch mit drin.

----------

## glasen

Hi Quastor,

Der Eintrag /dev/input/mouse0 taucht erst auf wenn du das Modul hid lädst.

Bei meiner Logitech-Maus (Optical Wheel) funktioniert so nur mit dem mouse0-device. Wenn ich /dev/input/mice benutze geht X11 zwar, aber der Mauszeiger bewegt sich nicht von der Stelle.

Meine Maus und das Scrollwheel hab ich mit den folgenden Einträgen zum Laufen bekommen :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>     Identifier	"Mouse1"
> ...

 

Das Modul hid wird nur erstellt wenn du bei der USB-Konfiguration im Kernel folgendes aktivierst :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <M>   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support
> 
> 	[*]     HID input layer support
> ...

 [/quote]

----------

## Quastor

Ich habe alles genauso eingestellt, halt nur mit /dev/psaux (weil es anders überhaupt nicht geht) und das das Mausrad nicht funktioniert

----------

## someones

Hallo

Meine MX500 lief über USB von Beginn an anstandslos.

Ich hatte nur das Problem, dass ich die XF86Config immer ändern musste

um zwischen Touchpad und Maus zu switchen  :Embarassed: 

Hot Swap lief und Signal beider Devices kamen an [cat mice]. 

Nun der Thread ist ja sehr lehrreich, aber was mir halt fehlte ist dies:

```

    InputDevice "USBMouse"  "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Touchpad"  "CorePointer"

```

(in der XF86Config.example am Ende)

So wie ich das verstehe, bewirkt das, dass die Signale der Maus zum Standart Device (touchpad) gehen und an das sekundäre Device (USBMaus) ebenfalls. Falls beide CorePointer sind geht der erste, falls keiner geht X nicht mehr und so gehen beide.

Wieso ich diesen Beitrag schreibe?

Damit künftige noobs nicht wie ich, nicht einen ganzen Abend damit verbringen das rauszufinden   :Very Happy: 

greetz

someones

----------

## phate

 *hopfe wrote:*   

> Wahrscheinlich hast du beim Ändern der Mauseinstellungen vergessen die Identifier entsprechend anzupassen.  Das einspielen der Sicherung war  eher nicht notwendig aber wenns jetzt klappt hat es sich ja gelohnt .

 

Ich habe grade auch das Problem, dass X gar nicht mehr geht, nach dem ich an meiner Maus Config rumgewerkelt habe... kannste erläutern, was für Identifier das sind/wie man diese ändert?

----------

